# How long can a can of wet food last in the fridge?



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

My puppy would not toutch dry food, so I mixed wet pedigree (only decent canned food I can get) into his royal canine dry kibble, and he ate it up like there was no tomorrow. Now he has to be restrained by my boyfriend when I prepare his meals. I just am worrying about how long it can last, since the cans are pretty big, and chi puppies are tiny, and don´t eat so much.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

I say no more than 2 days. I keep mine in an air-tight tupperware container.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I use the 3 day rule... for my food and theirs


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

If I were you I would divide it up and put it in little, tiny snack baggies and freeze meal-sized portions.


----------



## The O' Riley Factor (May 31, 2006)

I saw that they make lids for wet dog food at Petsmart to put on top of the opened dog food can. I'm sure that will help preserve the wet food longer. I know my mom uses one for her dogs wet canned food.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

I use one of those lids also. It's amazing, still, how much different the food looks from the day I open it to the next day. It goes downhill pretty fast!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

ummm I thought you were not suppose to leave any opened food in a can? I put mine in a food saver container and vacuum it everytime I use a little for the puppies.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

I'd heard that, too. It does keep better in a container that is made for food storage but it's not unsafe to put a lid on canned food and put it in the 'fridge. I've been poking around the 'net to find any place that says it's dangerous to put canned food in the 'fridge but I didn't find anything. Even the FDA website says nothing about it.

Here is one website http://www.nbc4.com/answerstoaskliz2005/5025298/detail.html that answers the question, however. They say they got this info. from the FDA.

"Q: Is it okay to leave canned food in its original can after it has been opened?

A: We contacted the FDA for the answer to your question. It says keeping food in its can after opening is considered safe, but the best practice is to put the left-over food in containers designed for refrigerator use. The FDA says cans are made to protect food from bacteria, spoilage, and loss of moisture and flavor before they are opened, but they are not designed for refrigerator storage. So storing food in proper containers will help to keep it fresh.

The FDA says if you store food in a can, there's a chance the tin or iron will dissolve and the food will develop a metallic taste. The FDA says food containing high concentrations of tin can cause nausea. So, your best option is to just store your left-over canned food in containers."


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

Thankyou for the replies!



> If I were you I would divide it up and put it in little, tiny snack baggies and freeze meal-sized portions.


That is a great idea!
They really should make liitle chihuahua sized cans


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

bo- merrick brand has small cans like the size of cat food cans. if you can find it kujo LOVES it.


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

We can´t get alot of that fancy food you can get in America


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

I agree...I would say a max of two or three days. Good luck!!


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

I love the small baggie idea. I never thought of freezing it, I throw so much canned food out and it isn't cheap. I might have to try that. I even have that new wrap that is sticky so I could just make numerous little pockets instead of a bag for each one.


----------



## Love-Lola (May 23, 2006)

You know, what I give Lola...There are these little cans of Ol' roy. There is only kinds of the little cans that don't have by-products in them. Depending on how much your little chi eats, he could probably eat the entire can in the day. 

Since I'm trying to get Lola off wet food, I just put it in a zip lock bag and stick it in the fridge. That food can last in there for weeks without going bad but I'd only trust it for 3-5 days.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I give my chis the Merrick and Wellness canned foods, and I store the leftover portions in small tupperware containers in the fridge for 3 days max.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

i had to give pearl the yuck science diet i/d in a can and it lasted about 5 days.i may need to go back on it for a few days since she started pucking a little today.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

stephybooboo said:


> bo- merrick brand has small cans like the size of cat food cans. if you can find it kujo LOVES it.



you can go online and find their website. once you're there you can locate stores that carry this brand. it's a specialty brand, so they don't have it at stores like PetSmart or PetCo.This is the kind of canned food I use, and my baby LOOOOOVEs it. I usually heat it in the microwave for a few seconds and give it to her with he kibbles that have been softened with water. Just thought I would share... =)


----------

